# ADNOC offer security clearence and weird situation



## Oilman

Hello All,

I am all new here.
I had an interview with adnoc and recieved and offer. The offer accepted in April then all required documents, attested certificates, employment letters etc were submitted in the first week of May. Since then, I have no feedback from the HR department. I tried to call but nobody pick up the phone, and did not get any reply from them. I know during the Ramadan and Eid al-Adha the process is very slow however I am worried about my status. Is it possible that I had some problems with security clearence? If so, i guess the company would let me know. What it could be? Is there anyone who can help me to figure out what could have happened?


----------



## DChit17

Hi,
How did your situation resolve in the end? I’m in a similar situation and I know Covid has had an impact too. How long did it take to finally move?
I’m getting anxious about the silence.
Thank you if you can advise.


----------



## psychopomp1

@Oilman
@DChit17 

Can you guys tell me how long it took to get your ADNOC security clearance? I'm in the same boat - been waiting for almost 3 months now and status online still shows as 'approvals in process'. Its so frustrating!


----------



## shahazadmuhammed317

Dulsco operator job


----------

